# smaller key fob



## micfly (Jun 3, 2017)

Has anyone found/tried a smaller remote fob for our cruze to replace the bulky heavy one it comes with? ...maybe from another gm vehicle that will work?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The reason it is large is because it contains a emergency key inside that can be used to unlock the drivers door.

Rob


----------

